# Fursuiting in a wheelchair?



## Marrou (Jun 7, 2016)

i'v been wanting to try fursuiting for quite a while now but i'm not sure how to go about doing it. I'm wheelchair bound and it's alredy pretty hard for me to get around, but i realy want to try it. does anyone have some good tips on how to go about doing this?


----------



## Coyooby (Jun 7, 2016)

There was a few at Califur this last weekend who were in a wheelchair.  I am thinking you might have to have a handler who you are comfortable with help you dress and stay with you in case you need help in any way and maybe they can push you in the wheelchair to where you need to go.  The vision is limited in the suit.  I wish you well and be safe.


----------



## xanderless (Jun 9, 2016)

As well as the above advice I'd def suggest maybe considering partials instead of a full suit so you have better maneuverability, or consider doing something like face paint +ear props instead of a full head (my sister used to do that because her really bad asthma made the masks too difficult to breathe in)


----------



## Marrou (Jun 14, 2016)

Thank you both for the advice! :3


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 25, 2016)

Alexander Skunk has been attending furcons in a wheelchair for a while. I looked for his page or contact info on FA and Wikifur, but no luck. If I come across a link I'll get back to you with it.


----------



## Daven (Jun 28, 2016)

Marrou said:


> i'v been wanting to try fursuiting for quite a while now but i'm not sure how to go about doing it. I'm wheelchair bound and it's alredy pretty hard for me to get around, but i realy want to try it. does anyone have some good tips on how to go about doing this?



Try a partial fursuit (head,paws,feet pads , and a tail


----------



## Daven (Jun 28, 2016)

Daven said:


> Try a partial fursuit (head,paws,feet pads , and a tail


So you could wear ordinary clothes


----------

